# Communication types and software



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey I have 2 questions for you guys. 1- what types of communication systems work best for 15-20 pieces of equipment and office base in winter and still be usable in summer when emplyees are not in vehicles all day.ie cell phones, 2 way radios?
2- is there a type of software that can do all of the following: create routes using multiple specific pieces of equipment on various propertys about 100 commercial lots 300 residentials. Integrate with quickbooks, have gps tracking, maybe a way to track times without having operators hand write times? let me know what ya think!!!???!!?!?!?? Thanks


----------



## Jobber (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Gr8WhiteNorth -

Given the cost and power of modern smart phones I would say that's probably the best way to go for your communication needs. Paired with modern business management software that's suitable to your industry you'll be laughing.

My company makes just the software you need to accomplish what you've outlined in your post and more! Our application is called Jobber (http://www.getjobber.com), and it handles everything from quoting, job management, crew scheduling and routing, to billing and invoicing, timesheets, QuickBooks integration and much more. We have a mobile optimized interface so you and your team can access the system from any modern web enabled mobile device, including tablets, and the whole system is web based and hosted in the cloud, so there's nothing to install or maintain, everything is backed up automatically, and you can access your business information securely from anywhere in the world.

Jobber was released to the public at the end of August after a year and a half of intensive development and testing. We're growing fast and have been receiving extremely positive feedback from our customers. Because we're web based we're able to constantly improve the service and add new features on a weekly basis without any interruption to your service and without the need for you to perform any kind of upgrades. You just get the newest, best version of the software at all times.

We provide a 30 day free trial with no commitments and no credit card required. You can sign up and get started in 15 seconds at http://www.getjobber.com

If you (or anyone else) have any questions at all about Jobber feel free to get in touch with me directly at [email protected], or reply to this thread.

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

This is me talking to one of our Site Supervisors....This sysytem works pretty well....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Couldnt tell you anything about the software but we use cell phones/nextel and uhf/vhf radios.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

I worked for a company that used blackberry phones and had a app that you could input the time while on each lot. I can't remember the name but if you research it you should be able to find out


----------

